# It is coming!



## Steelhead Fever (Dec 31, 2009)

(Sooner than we think it will be here) While steelhead fishing,there were ponds all along 11 with ice....and in Ashtabula. Some were still 3/4 covered at 4 in hte afternoon with sun!!!! Cant wait!!!!!.S.F.


----------



## fish master (Dec 24, 2005)

all ready got mine up and im carpet fishin..


----------



## hawgjam (Jan 29, 2007)

jiggy, jiggy, jiggy


----------



## lovin life (Jan 2, 2010)

Dropped the daughter off at school this morning and she just shook her head as we passed a glazed over lake. She knows, its right around the corner !!!!!!!


----------



## snag (Dec 27, 2005)

the lake was all iced in this morn off of rt 44 just a trail a duck hunter might have made through the ice,it,s sneaking up on us this yr i hope..


----------



## Steelhead Fever (Dec 31, 2009)

temps droppin!!!


----------



## kozak (Jan 31, 2005)

Makin' ice is a beatiful thing! The weather guy is predicting highs in the 30s and lows in the 20s into next week.


----------



## hardwaterfan (Apr 6, 2004)

weatherman is predicting a warm-up at the end of the 10-day, its gonna hit 37. 

suddenly its WINTER!!

if this pattern holds, ice fishing is a given by the holidays at the latest. anything could happen of course. (2005)


----------



## Ohio Ice (Feb 8, 2009)

We could be on the shallow side of long island in a week. I will keep you posted as soon as we get on. Good Luck, but be very carefull on early ice.


----------



## Steelhead Fever (Dec 31, 2009)

2005?.....I just started last year....


----------



## backagainbaha (Dec 3, 2004)

ranger was completelt covered this morning- small pond.

Give it a couple of weeks- i love getting out before xmas!


----------



## snake69 (Sep 26, 2005)

St. Fever,
Back in 2005, we had ice and was fishing thru it around Thanksgiving. It got thicker and thicker up to, as I recall...about 10" or so by the middle of Dec. Than it turned south and started a warming trend. On New Years Day, I went to Mosquito and people were out fishing on the ice and puddles of water. I think the ice then was down to like 2.25 inches. I opted out and returned home...I wasn't taking any chances like that. Anyhow, that's what people are referring to when they mention 05'!!


----------



## hardwaterfan (Apr 6, 2004)

> 2005?.....I just started last year....


yep like snake said....it seemed perfect....6" of ice on mogadore, deep water too, not just shallow bays...on Dec. 18th! as i recall it it was the night of Dec. 23rd it began warming up and it just never let up. That night (the 23rd) i had a great night crappie fishing at mosquito. it was awesome. finally left around 10 or 11pm and it was 38 degrees....it had warmed up during the night. and that warm up just never let up. there was basically no ice fishing after New Years that year. ('05/'06)

so 2005 will always mean a great start, but a mirage. anything can happen. take advantage of ice while you can because nothing is for certain.

this pic is from that night of the 23rd...at the time this was a PB crappie for me, 13.5". it was really neat, crappie were feeding all over the water column.


----------



## icefisherman4life (Aug 5, 2007)

Theres a pond in the development that i work at and its iced over. in richfield


----------



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

My feet have been tapping...

Skim ice all over.. Hopefully, in a couple weeks... 

Stay cold! 

DANCE IN PROGRESS


----------



## jay2k (Dec 21, 2005)

2005 sucked. I think the ferrys were running to and from the islands at Erie in January. 2 years ago I was on Dec 7 and the following weekend at Mogadore. Last year it was the 3rd of Jan. Spent 22 days on the ice last season. (Laid off). Hope to spend at least half that this season. See you out there.


----------



## Steelhead Fever (Dec 31, 2009)

wow thats crazy!!!!!!!!


----------



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

*The WEST side of Ladue Reservoir (St Rt 44) was froze over yesterday, Friday 12/3*


----------



## nixmkt (Mar 4, 2008)

OSP this morning. 

This guy out on Mud may have made the track. It came down from West under 619. Hope he was getting something.


----------



## foundationfisher (May 12, 2008)

2005, i rember it well. hammered the crappies on dec. 23rd. ice was gone before new years. bummer.


----------



## hardwaterfan (Apr 6, 2004)

just got back from Dick's sporting goods by geauga lake...dont bother, they have NOTHING for ice fishing. Gander Mountain in Twinsburg made a half-hearted attempt to put some basic stuff out. It was kind of cool though to get inside a Clam Expedition. Not bad for $150. One person could easily stand and jig! Its big. With room to spare. Cant imagine how roomy the bigger model is. I dont know what it would be like to set up and pack down though. It would have to be anchored too, or it would take off like a kite.


----------



## Steelhead Fever (Dec 31, 2009)

nixmkt said:


> OSP this morning.
> 
> This guy out on Mud may have made the track. It came down from West under 619. Hope he was getting something.


is that a boat????...busting skim ice?


----------



## Steelhead Fever (Dec 31, 2009)

I'm going to get my stuff gathered up today!!


----------



## CHOPIQ (Apr 6, 2004)

Bring on the ice. Done deerhunting and ready for some ice now.


----------



## tomb (Oct 9, 2004)

Temp at Mosquito outflow was 34 degrees yesterday-----won't be long. Fishing Thanksgiving to New Years in 2005 wasn't so bad------it was still a month of solid fishing. I'm pretty sure we made 9 or 10 trips. Just caught everybody by surprise to have it so early------then have the rug pulled out from under us after New Years. I think that was the year of the crazy shanty town at Mosquito's south end, and Ben's shanty marathon


----------



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

..Getting some of the gear out of storage., starting to check things over. 

My annual start date of Dec 20th is looking real good sofar. We may hit the ice before then if the cold temps continue and we dont get much snow or wind.


----------



## nixmkt (Mar 4, 2008)

Steelhead Fever said:


> is that a boat????...busting skim ice?


Yep. Although the lake itself was open. Seen it several times. And in the spring, even a track down the middle of a lake thru 1" - 2" of remaining ice.


----------

